# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Chimera Tool  ازالة قفل ال FRP لجهاز سامسونغ SM-J120H frp

## كفاح الجريح

السلام عليكم   ازالة قفل ال FRP لجهاز سامسونغ SM-J120H frp      

> Chimera Mobile Phone Utility version: 14.69.1407 @ ٢٠١٧-٠٨-١٢   Printing phone history   Reset FRP Lock 12/08/2017 03:37:47 م   Reset FRP/Reactivation Lock 12/08/2017 01:19:55 م   Reset FRP Lock 12/08/2017 01:19:24 م   SW Change 12/08/2017 10:04:44 ص   Reset FRP/Reactivation Lock 07/08/2017 03:37:03 م       [Reset FRP lock started] Selected model: SM-J120H   Checking boot image... Present.   Flashing boot image... Downloading boot image. Be patient! Do NOT disconnect the phone! Checking downloaded image. Flashing boot image. After reboot, if the boot process get stuck, you can install a stock firmware.   Flashing firmware... Waiting for download mode. Connecting. Reading PIT. Flashing boot.img Restarting phone. Waiting for device. Be patient! Do NOT disconnect the phone! Waiting for ADB connection. Be patient! Do NOT disconnect the phone!   Processing...   ￼   To avoid any problems caused by the combination boot, please install a stock firmware. To complete FRP Reset goto "Backup and reset" and select "Factory data reset". Succeeded.   Finished successfully. Finished at local time: [٠٨.١٢.١٧ ١٨:٤١:٠٦] WorkID: 25038333

----------

